# new Photo Etch Bending Tool- Rafhart V2



## Rafhart (Jun 28, 2017)

Hi I am a model, I decided to build my own bending tool, I built the first one in 2016, now after 6 months of testing, building models, bending sheet PE, I built the next model. *How do you like it ?*












_View: https://youtu.be/I5zNurbdNJw_

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 28, 2017)

Looking good.


----------



## mikewint (Jun 28, 2017)

Personally, It's a very well done video BUT, No actual sizes are given and no actual uses are shown. I'd need a lot more specific details

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Rafhart (Jun 30, 2017)

What dimensions to specify: in inches or centimeters?


Main features:

- Base dimensions: 190mm x 100 mm
- Tighten the screws on the springs
- Bending the teeth 10, including one at 45 degrees horizontally
- Possibility of reverse mounting the upper red detail
- 170 mm straight bending lines
- Made of aluminum

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## mikewint (Jun 30, 2017)

Put those dimensions in your video along with a "How to Use" section. While there are people who are familiar with such tools and their use, there are many more who are new to the use of such bending tools. You need to show them "How to..."


----------



## Rafhart (Jun 30, 2017)

You're right, I have to do something like this.


----------



## mikewint (Jun 30, 2017)

Again, your video was very well done but:
The dimensions would be my number one question, is it 1cm? 10cm? 100cm? a meter??
Second, to me, would be its usage, in other words a "How to Use" section. To sell this you need to appeal to the novice user. Modelers who have never seen something like this and have no idea what it is good for,
Third would be the experienced modeler. You're going to have to show them that YOUR bender is better than... or easier than...better made than... Else why would they want to buy your bender


----------



## Rafhart (Jul 1, 2017)




----------



## Wurger (Jul 1, 2017)




----------



## Wurger (Jul 1, 2017)

mikewint said:


> Again, your video was very well done but:
> The dimensions would be my number one question, is it 1cm? 10cm? 100cm? a meter??
> Second, to me, would be its usage, in other words a "How to Use" section. To sell this you need to appeal to the novice user. Modelers who have never seen something like this and have no idea what it is good for,
> Third would be the experienced modeler. You're going to have to show them that YOUR bender is better than... or easier than...better made than... Else why would they want to buy your bender




Sorry Pal, but if it would be created as you have suggested above it would be the advertisement. I'm sure you remember that a such behaviour isn't allowed here. As a result it would have to be deleted IMHO it would be better to send a PM to Rafhart asking for more details. At the moment it can be considered as the useful tool made from scratch.


----------



## Rafhart (Jul 1, 2017)

I'm not selling, since there are model shops. I care about the comments and the construction. Coloring, functionality.


----------



## Wurger (Jul 1, 2017)

Rafhart said:


> I'm not selling, since there are model shops. I care about the comments and the construction. Coloring, functionality.



Take it easy Mate,, the way you showing your effort is fine. There is no need to worry about.


----------



## Robert Porter (Jul 1, 2017)

It looks well done to me! Are you machining the aluminum yourself? If so what kind of tools do you use for it?


----------



## Rafhart (Jul 1, 2017)

The whole was made on CNC, now it is anodised. It looks like before the color is applied, the color is so that the eyes do not tire, because if it was uncovered then long work would be a nuisance.


----------



## Wurger (Jul 1, 2017)




----------



## Robert Porter (Jul 1, 2017)

Nice!


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 5, 2017)

Nicely done!


----------



## Rafhart (Jul 6, 2017)

Anodizing went so well, unless it was dark enough to allow long work.


----------



## Wurger (Jul 6, 2017)




----------



## Rafhart (Jul 18, 2017)

The end of work, so looks like a finished product.


----------



## Wurger (Jul 18, 2017)

Looking great. Well done.


----------



## Robert Porter (Jul 18, 2017)

Well done indeed! Where can one acquire one of these beauties? I know we can't buy and sell on here.


----------



## Wurger (Jul 18, 2017)

Robert, you may try to ask Rafhart sending a PM.


----------



## Robert Porter (Jul 18, 2017)

Thanks Wurger will give that a shot!


----------



## Rafhart (Jul 20, 2017)

Sorry for my english, so it looks like a video.

_View: https://youtu.be/FCm47MTKd0o_


----------



## Wurger (Jul 21, 2017)

Nice.


----------



## Rafhart (Jul 24, 2017)

Hello, unfortunately I did not find a modeling shop that would like to order bending machines. Thank you all for the comments, I wish you many successful models and I will probably make a difference as I will be building the third version. Best wishes.


----------



## Wurger (Jul 24, 2017)




----------



## fubar57 (Jul 24, 2017)

Perhaps you could send your video and pics out for review to online model sites; HyperScale - An Online Magazine for Aircraft and Armour Modellers ARC Air - An Online Magazine Devoted to Scale Aircraft Modelling
Cybermodeler Online Scale Modeling Magazine The Modelling News Scalemates, scale modeling database | stash manager etc.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Robert Porter (Jul 24, 2017)

Excellent idea, even when you cannot sell on a forum there is no reason not to let folks see your wares?


----------



## Rafhart (Jul 25, 2017)

And yet I have found a distributor who can send abroad.
Rafhart -V2 Zaginarka do elementów fototrawionych / Photo Etch Bending Tool

or

Photo Etch Bending Tool Rafhart 2017

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Rafhart (Jul 27, 2017)

In connection with questions about how to handle this, what do I use to record a film, sorry for the quality of my speech in English.


_View: https://youtu.be/WuJYMHn_FrM_


----------



## Wurger (Jul 27, 2017)




----------



## Rafhart (Aug 30, 2017)

Design work on the new bending machine code name V3


----------



## Wurger (Aug 30, 2017)




----------



## Rafhart (Dec 18, 2017)

new one


----------



## Wurger (Dec 18, 2017)




----------

